# Pinching?



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

:anim_03:I went to the specialist and he looked down my nose/throat. He can't see anything. Problem is I have pinching going on under my left jaw along my throat and it gets really bad..ear ache. The other day I was coughing and I had the pain shoot right into in my thyroid area. I have 2 nodules on left side for a few years. It fells full on one side....yet no swelling. I have an appointment for an altra sound in a month again. Is pinching a symptom of thyroid problem and throbbing pain in the thyroid? I have to get to the bottom of this for once and for all. There are other symptoms but I want to focus on what is the worst at this moment.
Thanks
Ocean


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> :anim_03:I went to the specialist and he looked down my nose/throat. He can't see anything. Problem is I have pinching going on under my left jaw along my throat and it gets really bad..ear ache. The other day I was coughing and I had the pain shoot right into in my thyroid area. I have 2 nodules on left side for a few years. It fells full on one side....yet no swelling. I have an appointment for an altra sound in a month again. Is pinching a symptom of thyroid problem and throbbing pain in the thyroid? I have to get to the bottom of this for once and for all. There are other symptoms but I want to focus on what is the worst at this moment.
> Thanks
> Ocean


Here are symptoms of thyroid cancer. We all need to know this stuff as unpleasant as the topic is.

http://www.thyca.org/knowabout.htm#symptoms

I am glad you are getting the ultrasound. I personally think RAIU would be better but we have to start somewhere. One step at a time.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Are you saying I'm in trouble because of the pinching!!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Pinching could be from anything. However it is always best to have things like that check out for just in cases. Better to be safe than sorry in the (near) future. It may be just nothing but be safe and have it properly checked.

Think positive and don't worry until there is something to worry about (make a mount a mountain out of a mole hill). You know what I mean?

Good luck.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I've been suffering with this on and off for a couple of years. It stopped and its starting up again. Tomorrow I have to go and get blood work. Not to worry I'll make a mole hill out of a mountain till I know ....just like you said...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> I've been suffering with this on and off for a couple of years. It stopped and its starting up again. Tomorrow I have to go and get blood work. Not to worry I'll make a mole hill out of a mountain till I know ....just like you said...


Please keep us in the loop. Will be anxious to see the results and ranges of your blood work.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Good luck today. Let us know as soon as you can.

ASAP4U


----------

